

Me And Facebook Open Academy - sync
http://tenderlovemaking.com/2014/02/10/me-and-facebook-open-academy.html

======
daleharvey
Similiarly to Aaron I am doing the same program (with a smaller project,
PouchDB).

I also did it last year, its a huge learning exercise for me as well as
hopefully the students, would be contributors who find your project hard to
contribute to usually give up silently, with this I get to sit down and see
the fustrations first hand.

Several of last years students have stayed on to be integral parts of the
project which is one of the I have been really happy with.

------
genderup
It'd be nice if there was a way to make it easier for all noobs (not just CS
students at prestigious unis) to learn how to work with an older code base.
It's very intimidating to wade through Rails source code.

------
caleb_thompson
You're doing a great thing, Aaron. From the community, thank you for exposing
new developers to the codebase and helping them to improve it for all of us.

------
DAddYE
Thanks buddy for this, we need new guys/girls with new ideas to improve
opensource and thus ourself! Keep going!

------
blakerson
This is a really unfortunate domain to click through to from work. Is there a
Google cache or somesuch?

------
ArbitraryLimits
OT but that felt like a pretty risky click for work...

